# Lake and Bay Predator



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I spent some time on a older L&B CC (19'?) and it was top notch. It did everything they are suppose to do. If I remember right it had a 150 on the back. Fit and finish was very good. The boat was old at that time and it was still holding up good from the little time I spent on it. That predator looks like it has a good bit of deadrise. From the side shot. And the depth of the hole in the water behind the boat. The draft numbers are always a issue of debate. Eight inches is pretty good for a hull knocking that much water around. Curious to see how they came up with that number. Looks like it would make a great Keys boat.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

yea my friend had a Boca and it was a very sweet ride. I just don't hear much on the Predator and it seems like it's been around for a while


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice boat but if you are buying a new one I would seriously consider an east cape lostmen or fury.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

They are nice boats, I have been on the predator a couple times and the 21' boca grande a million times. Great ride, and nice finish, one main problem for me is the hull slap. Very noisy!!!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If you want to go faster than e1 else, stay dry and hold a cup of coffee when running than it's a great boat.

If you want to float in Sub 8"-9" and stalk fish with stealth it's not the right boat.

But wet test, wet test, and wet test.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

awesome, thanks for everyones help. This is exactly what I was looking for.. As for the Fury, I've talked to Kevin about it some, I just wish I could find a used one somewhere.. The vantage is a real sweet ride too, but too much $$$ for me


----------



## rdiersing (Oct 7, 2012)

L&B has been DOA for atleast a year?? Right. Their FB is dated 2011 and nobody returns any calls. It's a shame since their boats have a crazy following for tourney guys. The Predator is a sweet little ride but it will be on the wet side. Resale is solid on those boats. Wish they still made the 20' and wish I could have afforded a new one.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

If your looking to buy one, this may be up you ally. It is not mine, http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/3447578256.html


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

anyone know what these draft? loking at one iwth a 115 opti


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> anyone know what these draft? loking at one iwth a 115 opti


Probably 10-12"


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lake and Bay has been out of business for almost 5 years now. They went bankrupt. Tom Gordon purshased the company's name and molds through an auction and started Islamorada Boatworks. He kept the running surface but reworked the deck molds/layouts/consoles and is using top notch core, resins, and materials. Of course his rigging is best of the best. They're making the 24, 22, and Boca 20. There are currently no plans to make the Predator as far as I know. His next boat for the line up is a poling skiff designed by Chris Morejohn. I'm good friends with their Louisiana pro staffer. Here are some links:

http://www.islamoradaboatworks.com/
https://www.facebook.com/islamoradaboatworks
http://chrismorejohn.blogspot.com/ (post from 1/9/15)
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Matherne-Brothers-Fishing-Team/212976135578628
http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/565642-islamorada-boat-works-moranda-24-a.html


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

As already noted their bigger boats were just the ticket if you wanted something really fast.... Here's one point of comparison on that 17.... It lists a hull weight of 750... My old Maverick hull has a listed hull weight of 735 (and it's 27 years old..). The boats I'd want to compare it to would start with an Actioncraft 17, then a Maverick or Hewes in the same size range...


----------

